# Paint for degu cage??



## x_firefly_x (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi,
I recently bought a new aviary style cage for my goos, but I am replacing the metal on one of the panels with new metal mesh as it was very rusty. However I could do with painting the new mesh I'm putting on and was wondering if anyone knew of any non toxic, pet friendly paint I could use? My goos have a habit of chewing the bars occasionally(despite how many toys and branches/wood etc I put in the cage for them to play with) and I'm worried if I just use normal metal paint they may injest some at some point :S Any advice would be much appreciated! 
Thanks
Becca


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Japlac & plastikote are both safe ..
I have used japlac before on my rat cages .. make sure you give it a very good stir/shake as i found it still thick at the bottom even after a good stir ( it wasnt that good a stir as i was being lazy :whistling2:


----------



## x_firefly_x (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks! I'll have a hunt around for those. If I get the japlac one I think I'll get my boyfriend to do the stirring...ultimate laziness hehe


----------

